# New Member - Help?



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Hello: I have some problems with my 1991 Maxima SE that maybe someone out there can help with. Here's my list:

1) Speedometer and odometer does not work. The speed sensor works out of the tranny on an air drill but not on the car. The tech said it was the speedo. I changed it and still it does not work. Any suggestions? The dealer wants a small fortune and my first borne to repair this.

2) Replaced two stop light bulbs. Now when the car is off or on, all the running lights and dash lights come on when you depress the brake pedal. Fuse was blown (10A) and continues to blow until I put a 15A in. Any suggestions?

3) Heater controls are stuck in vent position. Depressing any other button does not change the heat direction from vents. In addition, the car does not heat up until driven about 15 miles. Any suggestions?

Thanks for reading this. This is the short and most immediate list I need to repair.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

I think that I can help with part of 3. Check your coolant level, if it is low the heat will not work right. 

You may have a bad wire that is shorting out your fuse, check your ground.

your vehicle speed sensor is probabally bad and needs replacing should be less than 100 to replace.


----------



## lear31pilot (Jan 18, 2005)

Where can you get a speed sensor for under $100? I need one also.
thanks,jc


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=78524


----------

